
Show HN: Landing page test for all-you-can-print subscription photo book service - hoag
http://smileboox.com
======
alephnan
I’d add a CSS3 text-shadow [1] to make the text more legible against the
background image. There are other UI tricks to achieve the same goal as well.
Also, I think this would be one of the rare cases where adding scrolling
parallax effects would be valuable. It is, after all, a visual product.

[1] [https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/css3_pr_text-
shadow.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/css3_pr_text-shadow.asp)

~~~
hoag
Thanks! That's a great call. As one who happens to love (subtle) CSS shadows,
I'm surprised I didn't think to do that already :) Not sure about the plax
though... maybe.... really appreciate the feedback though!! (Curious: What do
you think about the value prop? Is that something that makes sense to you?)

------
hoag
Just a simple test to see whether there's any general interest in such a
service. Realized we rarely print photo books due to the high cost per book
(typically $50-$100 for a high quality, hardback book)...

